# Endurotouren



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2007)

Hallö,
gibts da draußen jemanden der, wie ich, mit nem relativ schweren Rad 
Touren fährt? 
Ich bin öfters im Fichtelgebirge und im Frankenwald unterwegs... am
WE dann auch mal so 90Km/1800 hm (das geht tatsächlich hier). Mit den
leichten Rädern kann ich ja bergauf eh nicht mithalten. Deswegen frag
ich mich, ob es Leute gibt die genauso fahren wie ich.....
Vielleicht meldet sich ja mal jemand, damit ich nicht immer allein auf Tour
gehen muss. 
Wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist, will ich mal wieder die Fichtelgebirgstour
fahren: Waldstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf, Waldstein und dann heim.
Mit Einkehr im Waldsteinhaus und am OKopf  
....so jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## speedy_j (12. Juli 2007)

geh mal in den  "freeriden im fichtelgebirge"-thread. da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2007)

da ist niemand bei mir in der Nähe... ich suche ja Leute mit denen ich
von mir aus eine Tour starten kann.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Juli 2007)

und wo zum teufel ist helmetz??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2007)

eigentlich heißts ja helmbrechts und ist ein kleines verschlafenes städtchen. Die, die in der Nähe wohnen lesen das schon richtig


----------



## schu2000 (31. Juli 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Hallö,
> Ich bin öfters im Fichtelgebirge und im Frankenwald unterwegs... am
> WE dann auch mal so 90Km/1800 hm (das geht tatsächlich hier).



hier im Frankenwald gehen durchaus auch in max. ca. 5 Stunden auf 50km 1700hm  

guckstu

http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php

auf Mountainbike-Touren dann "MTB 4 (Rodachtal Nord)" falls Du das noch net kennst.
Bin übrigens aus Steinwiesen, also net mal so weit weg *rüberwink* und auch immer auf der Suche nach neuen interessanten Pfaden  


schu


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. August 2007)

bis jetzt bin ich meistens die MTB7 gefahren. Die ist etwas leichter zu erreichen.
Aber die MTB4 ist ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich weit. Ich brauch ca 45 min
bis zum Einstieg der MTB4.... wär schonmal ne Überlegung wert. Gibts da
gute Trails? Hab zur Zeit leider nur mein Hardtail zur Verfügung  

Ich wollte auch schonmal die MTB7+MTB6 kombinieren. Wäre mal ne Herausforderung. Für eine Tagestour wäre es ja eigentlich ok. Nur alleine
hab ich da meistens wenig Motivation.


----------



## schu2000 (1. August 2007)

Von den Örtlichkeiten her könnte man die MTB4 bei Schnappenhammer Richtung Wallenfels auch mit der MTB5 verbinden. Allerdings spielt die sich soweit ich weiß und bisher gefahren bin hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen und Asphalt ab, also nicht so prickelnd...
Auf der MTB4 gibts einige (in meinen Augen) sehr schöne Trails, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich noch nicht so lange fahre und deswegen meine Ansichten eines schönen Trails etwas anders sein dürften als Deine  aber ich kann Dich trösten, ich fahr auch nur ein HT...hab mich aber entschlossen da ich immer mehr Richtung Gelände tendiere mir ein Fully zu kaufen, das müsste ich dann irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen auch kriegen  sobald ich das hab werd ich mich dann sowieso mal aufmachen Richtung Schwarzenbach zu den Döbra Fun Trails, warst Du dort schon mal??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. August 2007)

klaro... auf der MTB7 kommt man ja dran vorbei. War am Sonntag
am Döbraberg fahren. Die Trails sind aber noch nicht aufgeräumt. Im
unteren Bereich gehts einigermaßen. sieht aber schon ziemlich wild aus.

Die Abfahrt von Schwarzenbach ins Eisenbachtal soll angeblich
noch blockiert sein. Die war bis jetzt auch ganz nett.

Fully ist immer eine gute Idee  
Was für eins kriegste denn? Dann erkenne ich das wenigstens, falls
sich mal die Wege kreuzen. Ich bin ja mit meinem ganz leicht zu erkennen.
Bin wohl der einzige in der Gegend.


----------



## schu2000 (1. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> klaro... auf der MTB7 kommt man ja dran vorbei. War am Sonntag
> am Döbraberg fahren. Die Trails sind aber noch nicht aufgeräumt. Im
> unteren Bereich gehts einigermaßen. sieht aber schon ziemlich wild aus.
> 
> ...



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Auf der MTB4 gibts eine kleine schnuckelige 
Abfahrt runter nach Wellesbach, die glaub ich offiziell noch als blockiert gilt.
Ist prinzipiell befahrbar (teilweise halt noch Äste usw. im Weg) , man sollte 
sich bloß vor den Steinen und Ästen in acht nehmen die sich fies unter der 
obersten Bodenschicht verstecken, sonst kann es schnell mal vorkommen dass 
man unfreiwillig über den Lenker vom Bike absteigt wie mir geschehen nachdem
mein VR absolut unerwartet an einem nicht sichtbaren Hindernis halt gemacht 
hat  
Ein paar Bilder vom Einstieg in diese Abfahrt und von der Abfahrt selbst hab
ich auf meiner Seite:

http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/74/5570

weitere Bilder von der MTB4 auf http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/74/

wen's interessiert  



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Fully ist immer eine gute Idee
> Was für eins kriegste denn? Dann erkenne ich das wenigstens, falls
> sich mal die Wege kreuzen. Ich bin ja mit meinem ganz leicht zu erkennen.
> Bin wohl der einzige in der Gegend.



wird ein MTB Cycletech werden, das Opium Flash  letzte Woche Testfahrt
gemacht, super zu fahren, und irgendwann in den nächsten Tagen sollt ich
eigentlich ein gebrauchtes kriegen. Hoffentlich noch aufs Wochenende zu,
dann werd ich mich gleich mal damit auf Achse begeben!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. August 2007)

zum WE schaff ich es nicht. Werd mein Spezi erst am Montag bekommen.
Aber dann gehts auf Tour. Die MTB4 sieht ja schon recht vielversprechend 
aus.
Wird getestet, sobald mein Bike wieder fahrbereit ist.

Das Opium sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus. Hoffentlich taugt der Dämpfer.
Ich hab meinen Luftdämpfer ja wieder rausgeschmissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> zum WE schaff ich es nicht. Werd mein Spezi erst am Montag bekommen.
> Aber dann gehts auf Tour. Die MTB4 sieht ja schon recht vielversprechend
> aus.
> Wird getestet, sobald mein Bike wieder fahrbereit ist.



Kannst Dich ja mal melden wennst die 4 in Angriff nimmst, dann kann man
evtl. auch zu zweit fahren. Auf der Tour gibts aber natürlich nicht nur
solche Häppchen...hab ja auch nur die interessanten Teile fotografiert 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Das Opium sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus. Hoffentlich taugt der Dämpfer.
> Ich hab meinen Luftdämpfer ja wieder rausgeschmissen...



Hmmm...hab bisher zumindest nix schlechtes drüber gehört bzw. gelesen.
Die Zeit wird es zeigen


----------



## Wurscht (3. August 2007)

Hallo, Leute!

Sagt mal, wo ward ihr eigentlich immer? Und ich dachte, ICH bin der einzige, der im Frankenwald in der Gegend von Döbra radelt...
Hey, schu2000: ich hab so ziemlich an den gleichen Stellen der Tour so ziemlich die gleichen Fotos gemacht 
Letztes Jahr hab ich ja kramphaft hier im Forum nach Mitfahrern gesucht, da hat sich aber auf Frankenwald nie jemand gemeldet.
Vielleicht geht ja jetzt doch zusammen mal was zamm?
Bis nächstes WE bin ich aber halt verstärkt mit dem RR unterwegs, möchte am 12. den Frankenwaldradmarathon mitfahren - zumindest versuchen.

Übrigens: wer erzählt, die Abfahrt von Schwarzenbach ins Eisenbachtal sei blockiert? Da ging doch sogar die Trans-Germany runter! Liegt zwar logisch noch Gerümpel rum, aber fahrbar ist sie. Schlimmer sind unten die Fun-Trails. Da ist so ziemlich nix mehr heil von dem, was hingebaut war.

Grüße aus Selbitz!


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2007)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute!
> 
> Sagt mal, wo ward ihr eigentlich immer? Und ich dachte, ICH bin der einzige, der im Frankenwald in der Gegend von Döbra radelt...
> Hey, schu2000: ich hab so ziemlich an den gleichen Stellen der Tour so ziemlich die gleichen Fotos gemacht



Naja halt an den interessantesten Stellen gelle??  



Wurscht schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hab ich ja kramphaft hier im Forum nach Mitfahrern gesucht, da hat sich aber auf Frankenwald nie jemand gemeldet.



Also ich für meinen Teil bin ja letztes Jahr auch noch net wirklich gefahren...bin 
erst dieses Jahr so richtig zum Radeln gekommen, hab mir im April das erste mal 
ein halbwegs "anständiges" Rad gekauft...und bin grad dabei mir ein Fully zu 
beschaffen, dauert wohl noch zwei Wochen  bis dahin werd ich wohl noch
ein bißchen mein Cannondale-HT quälen 



Wurscht schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht ja jetzt doch zusammen mal was zamm?



Na schau'n mer mal!! Müssen uns halt mal alle zusammentun und was
ausmachen!!



Wurscht schrieb:


> Bis nächstes WE bin ich aber halt verstärkt mit dem RR unterwegs, möchte am 12. den Frankenwaldradmarathon mitfahren - zumindest versuchen.



Viel Erfolg!!!



Wurscht schrieb:


> Grüße aus Selbitz!



Grüße zurück ausm "Unterland"


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. August 2007)

den Radmarathon wollte ich auch mitfahren... aber mir ist ein Festival dazwischen gekommen.

Ich war mir nicht sicher ob die Abfahrt ins Eisenbachtal frei ist. Da hats ja 
letztens noch schlimm ausgesehen. Bin aber nur dran vorbeigefahren... und
nicht runter.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. August 2007)

hey wurscht.... morgen FraWa-Marathon? Ich werd auch am Start sein. Startnummer 614. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Strecke!


----------

